# Ha'ena Ocean Front Luau [merged]



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2012)

This has to be the top Luau on all the islands.

It is the only luau we have ever gone to more than once and plan on next Tuesday for a 3rd time.

It is at the Mediterranean Gourmet Restaurant, Tuesdays only 6-830 pm  Reservations required 808-826-9875-Adults $69, teens 12-20 $59, children 11 and under $35:  Price includes a Mai Tai, Glass of house wine, or a beer.  Orchids for the ladies.

Very intimate setting with the surf crashing outside the windows, arrive early.
Max about 70 people.

Starts out with traditional Hawaiian music, 4 guys harmonizing, taking requests, and falsetto singing you'd swear was a woman,  Has Hawaiian Hula, Tahitian hula--you will understand why Tahatian men don't need viagra, and ends up with Fire Knife Dancer Coppin Colburn doing Fire Knife Dancing with two batons and 4 fires.  They will not seat folks with long hair in the front row.  :hysterical:

He explains that many Hawaiians believe they are related to the Tahatians even though fire knife dancing is not Hawaiian.

 Sterling


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Sterling, is it just the regular run of the mill food with the luau or is it a little different being involved with the Mediterranean restaurant?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 8, 2012)

The food is definitely not run of the mill--I had to be careful to watch for cucumbers as I'm seriously alergic to them.  Excellent deserts and the  drinks aren't watered down either.

We're going for our 2nd time this trip next Tuesday.  Whole experience is 5*

Sterling


----------



## gwenco (Nov 10, 2012)

*Which island please?*

Sounds great and we ate at a Mediterranean restaurant in Hanaleia but it wasn't a luau. If you could mention the island, we would appreciate it!
TIA:whoopie:


----------



## Fisch (Nov 10, 2012)

gwenco said:


> Sounds great and we ate at a Mediterranean restaurant in Hanaleia but it wasn't a luau. If you could mention the island, we would appreciate it!
> TIA:whoopie:



The island is Kauai


----------



## gwenco (Nov 10, 2012)

*Then that is the same restaurant!*

Yes, the location is fantastic and can't wait to return in order to attend this luau!  Thank you!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 10, 2012)

Starts early 6 pm--I'd advise getting their about 530 pm which means leaving Princeville around 5pm because of traffic, one way bridges, etc.  Get a drink from the bar, explore the view, and enjoy watching the surf break off shore.

Then the really good part starts.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 10, 2012)

gwenco said:


> Sounds great and we ate at a Mediterranean restaurant in Hanaleia but it wasn't a luau. If you could mention the island, we would appreciate it!
> TIA:whoopie:



Definitely is Hae'na on Kauai--almost to the end of the road.  Too many vowels in Hanaleia  


Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Too many vowels in Hanaleia



They should just ship those extra vowels to eastern Europe, where they are so desperately needed.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 11, 2012)

You have to be real careful on the islands or you will  have problems with loose vowels.  :hysterical


Sterling


----------



## deemarket (Nov 11, 2012)

Sterling thanks so much for all  your posts on Kauai.  Will check out your restaurant suggestions and maybe I can talk BH in attending the Luai.  We arrived yesterday and staying at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club.   WOW!  We exchanged in and was very surprised when we obtained third floor (highest) in the Wai'Ale'Ale Wing  ( ocean front with TWO lanais). What a view!!  I had read previously on TUG the  reservation Codes for the rooms and our code WAS ocean front but really didn't expect to get it.    We couldn't have picked a better room.  Next have to check out the beach and hoping the water is enjoyable as I have read reviews that were not very nice.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Nov 11, 2012)

Beachstar-
Dukes has taco Tuesday at the beach bar. My parents go every year and love it


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 14, 2012)

*ocean front luau-again*

Attended the Tuesday nite luau at Mediterranean Gourmet for the second time on our trip to Paradise.

Same reviews as before, best luau we've ever attended, your mouth will hurt from how good the food is and how much you laugh during the show.

The vocalists are about to cut a CD this next week.  They are great.

Will be back again but it won't be until Thanksgiving 2013 

Sterling

That is a total of three times we've attended.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2012)

A gentle suggestion - try to merge some of your trip report posts, if they are on similar topics, instead of starting a new thread each time.  Thank you!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 15, 2012)

Flying back Friday, no more posts till Thanksgiving 2013.  

But then it will be 3 weeks on Kauai.


Sterling


----------



## deemarket (Nov 15, 2012)

*Mediterranean Gourmet Laua*

We attended the Luau at Mediterranean Gourmet.  We really liked the intimate feel of the show and all the performances - The traditional hawaiian and tahitian dances and the fire/knife dancer was Excellent!!.  And a nice touch that the performers let us get a picture with them and explained the Hawaiian traditions.  However we didn't enjoy the food but then this was the only Laua we have attended and perhaps we wouldn't like the food at any Laua we booked.  Would have liked to have tried more native single fruits and vegetables from the islands (why only offer catalope and strawberries?) Of course they did have Poi. BH didn't like the food at all, although he especially enjoyed the fire dance part of the show.  If you go you WILL ENJOY the show and maybe will like the food better then us since we are not use to traditional Hawaiian food.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope you didn't go because of my post.  \

Their menu is pretty typical.  I'm not fond of Poi or their slippery chicken.  I really like their Poi rolls.  They had pineapple, cantalope, and melon when we attended.  

Sterling


----------

